# Darkroom is setup and my first print at home!



## AspenGrey (Jan 9, 2009)

So, I FINALLY got my darkroom (mostly) setup (it still needs a door and a bit more walls *ahem* but I got impatient so made sure there werent any lights in the room beyond, (and its night time so that helps) and did some developping!!! 

This is quite probably my WORST print ever, hah! But, it was in my own darkroom! Sweet! Jenny cute! on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
No easel, no test strip no timer.... Hah!

On illford multigrade fiber, about 5ish seconds at F3.5
Dev was still a little hot from being mixed

And here's the darkroom!
DSC_3421 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
My darkroom!!! on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
DSC_3420 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Yes, my walls are made of cardboard, stapleguns, and duct-tape. >.>

It'll be totally finished tomorrow. I'm going to use the big dev/fix tanks for clean water & waste water. (one has had fixer in it,the other was never used by the previous owner). Over the summer I'm goign to actually plumb it and build a sink.


----------



## christopher walrath (Jan 10, 2009)

Sent you flickrmail.  Congrats, dude.


----------



## tofulover (Jan 27, 2009)

congratulations! that sounds great. how much did all your equipment cost?


----------



## Early (Feb 4, 2009)

AspenGrey said:


> On illford multigrade fiber, about 5ish seconds at F3.5


That's much too fast since it leaves you open to reciprocity failure.  Try f8 or even f11 if you have a good lens.


> Dev was still a little hot from being mixed


Anxious, huh?  I don't blame you.  Those were the days.


----------



## christopher walrath (Feb 8, 2009)

So, what other work have you churned out since?


----------



## randerson07 (Feb 17, 2009)

Looks good man.

Ill be doing my first prints tonight, if I can make it to the local shop before they close so I can get a safe light, or i may be trying to print in complete darkness.


----------

